# 41 mag



## nuc (Jan 19, 2011)

Is this caliber so rare that ammo would not be available in sporting gun stores? So many state the great utility of this caliber, especially for animal protection. Not quite the recoil of a 44mag but close to the power.
Your thoughts?


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

AmmoEngine: .41 Magnum / .41 Remington Magnum, Instock For Sale Premium & Discount Ammunition, Ammo Deals

I wouldn't count on the local wal-mart as a supplier, but yes ammo is out there. Variety could be a bit of a problem. See the ammo link above for .41 mag, then switch it to .44 mag. There is a big difference. .41 mag looks to be harder to find inexpensive choices as well. 
If you're dead set on a .41 mag, I would strongly recommend reloading. If you can't/choose not to reload, then I would just go with a .44 mag & the option of .44 special for less intense usage. 
What sort of animals are we talking about? For anything short of bear, a good .357 should work.

http://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=18
Check this stuff out for your anti-animal needs.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

It was never very popular when I was shooting my .44 magnum. The .44 was more powerful in full-house loads, and matched the .41 in recoil in lighter loads. Also the .44 special was available for personal defense use. The .41 could not brag that same versatility.

Also there were lever action rifles that shot .44 magnum; I don't recall any that shot .41.

There were lots of reloads available in .44 so shooting it was was much cheaper than the .41 in factory loads.

I never understood the .41's reason to exist when faced with the .44's performance and versatility.


----------

